# Forced DA: Rupes BigFoot or Flex 3401?



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm currently using DAS-6 and I'm looking for improvement in terms of cut and speed. I've tried rotary, but I still like "the safer side" which DA gives me. 

I've read some good things about Rupes BigFoot and Flex VRG 3401 XC. Has anyone tried them? What does the Rupes difference 21mm vs 15mm brings in practice? Thanks for helpful comments and suggestions:thumb:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Black.MB said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently using DAS-6 and I'm looking for improvement in terms of cut and speed. I've tried rotary, but I still like "the safer side" which DA gives me.
> 
> I've read some good things about Rupes BigFoot and Flex VRG 3401 XC. Has anyone tried them? What does the Rupes difference 21mm vs 15mm brings in practice? Thanks for helpful comments and suggestions:thumb:


Check this out:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289564

Pretty much covers all your questions aside from the differences in stroke. If you regularly detail vehicles with large flat surface areas, the 6" backing plate & 21mm stroke of the LHR21ES is going to help you cover ground faster. For most vehicles, however, the 5" backing plate & 15mm stroke of the LHR15ES is going to be a little more versatile.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

Can't say much about flex as I've not used one but I've used the rupes ones and they are so easy to use, I would of loved to of bought one when I tried it but unfortunately money wouldn't allow. John at zaino Europe can tell you anything you need to no about rupes. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Same thread has been done over and over now

Just remember, the rupes has a much bigger throw, the 3401 is forced rotation, the rupes is not


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Rupee aint forced like the 3401.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Big thanks Steampunk:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

steveturbocal said:


> Can't say much about flex as I've not used one but I've used the rupes ones and they are so easy to use, I would of loved to of bought one when I tried it but unfortunately money wouldn't allow. John at zaino Europe can tell you anything you need to no about rupes.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Which one did you try 21 or 15?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive tried both 15 & 21 trust me go gor the Flex you will thank me later.

The Rupes feels really plasticy and cheap tbh, not my kinda machine at all.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Ive tried both 15 & 21 trust me go gor the Flex you will thank me later.
> 
> The Rupes feels really plasticy and cheap tbh, not my kinda machine at all.


I opted for for the flex my only regret is that i did not buy it sooner :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Funny I prefer the Rupes, did not like the flex for my polishing technique, goes to show we all work differently.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Funny I prefer the Rupes, did not like the flex for my polishing technique, goes to show we all work differently.


Excellent point! :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys for the info. After reading Marios' (from Eurogloss prestige) thread, I'm leaning towards Flex...


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

BOUGHT FLEX! I hope I'll have time this weekend to try it:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Tried it on 2010 Audi A4. Awesome correction. Huge time saver. Actually I like it spins counterclockwise:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumb:


----------

